# My first buck with bow!



## lukerville (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats! He has some nice mass to the rack


----------



## lukerville (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks....ya he was differant his G2 point was kinda bladed and his main beam almost forked off at the end


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice buck, congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice deer, congrats. Any story to go with it?


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

I am jealous,great buck!


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

what kind of bow is that? cant see because of the quiver.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats!Awesome first bow kill buck.Bet yer heart was pumping on that one.:smile:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, heck of a first deer!, congrats.


----------



## lukerville (Nov 3, 2009)

kody10 said:


> what kind of bow is that? cant see because of the quiver.


2008 Bowtech 82nd Airborne


----------



## lukerville (Nov 3, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Nice deer, congrats. Any story to go with it?



This is the story I wrote on a differant website

This is my second year bowhunting and I made it my goal to kill my first deer with my bow this year, not a big buck, just a deer, thats all I wanted. Having missed alot of oppurtunities on good bucks last year I wanted to redeem myself. The year started well and I saw alot of does and managed to harvest one finally, then it was time to look for a good buck.

We had so much rain the week before and by the time I arrived at my spot I realized that the creek had flooded and none of my stands were on dry land, so one of my friends that hunts the samepiece let me sit in a ladder stand overlooking a large set a side field with about 6 foot tall grass. After seeing several does I could hear another deer coming out of the field but couldn’t see what it was. Finally I saw ivory white antlers, I looked with my binoculars to see a nine point buck rubbing his antlers on the grass and eating, he was a shooter. He finally came of but he was a good sixty yards away and would not respond to my calling and left the area.


It was almost dark and I began to hear another deer coming from the field, I looked over my shoulder to see a very large bodied buck coming towards me, and he was definitely a shooter! Once he put his head down into the grass I stood up with my bow. He finally came into range but was quartering towards me, I thought about taking the shot in the chest but decided against it since he would offer me a better shot. He began to walk broadside and I stopped him with a “MEH!”. His head rose and he looked up at me and I settled my pin behind his shoulder and squeezed off the trigger, the arrow dissapeared into his vitals and he humped over and took off down the clearcut. I could tell he was hit good, I waited in the stand to settle down because I was in shock.


We arrived the next morning to find him around 9 AM. To our surprise the creek had risen much more over night and we had to wade through waste deep water to find him. We practically swam down the clearcut to see a horn emerging from the water, it was him not more than seventy yards from my stand. We dragged him out of the overspilled creek (he was not a light weight!). Finally I got to admire what I had brought down, I was very satisfied with my first archery buck!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Heck to the yes! That is the classic looking buck everyone sets out to get, and you got him! Congrats dude. Cool story, what with the wading-swimming through the creek and all! Good work.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, nice buck, congrats.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, nice buck!! My first bow kill was a dinky little fork!!!


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

thats a great first buck.....im really likeing the war paint i sport some my self from time to time


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Great buck man!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

good job 
that is a nice one:shade:


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice buck!


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey that is one heck of a buck!!!!!!:teeth:
congrats


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice buck


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

nice!:thumbs_up


----------

